# apologies but need to ask the question.... putting hybrid style tyres on my mtb for in the week???



## Blue Scouser85 (24 May 2011)

other than it seeming pretty wrong in a kind of ethical way, for cycling to work during the week what tyres are best to put on my MTB?

I don't want to wear the knobbles down, plus speed loss with knobbles on road can be a fair bit


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 May 2011)

There are lots of slick or semi-slick tyres out there. Here are just a few from CRC.


----------



## Blue Scouser85 (24 May 2011)

i'd love to able to afford a hybrid or a roadie but having only just bought the mtb (got mtb as more fun can be had). so i'm taking it as long as they're 26 inches in size i dont need to worry about any other sizes?


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2011)

the smart thing to do - and I think it will improve the cornering on tarmac


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 May 2011)

Basically yes. You might want to get smaller diameter inner tubes but that is all 



Blue Scouser85 said:


> i'd love to able to afford a hybrid or a roadie but having only just bought the mtb (got mtb as more fun can be had). so i'm taking it as long as they're 26 inches in size i dont need to worry about any other sizes?


----------



## Blue Scouser85 (24 May 2011)

thanks guys, i hope i soon get to the stage were i can help answer questions rather than keep asking haha


----------



## lukesdad (24 May 2011)

I use 1.00 s on my rigid no probs.


----------



## Silver Fox (24 May 2011)

Increase the psi when running your slicks/semi slicks, this will reduce rolling resistance as well.


----------



## Steve H (25 May 2011)

I ran with Schwalbe City Jets on my mtb for a fair bit of time, before taking the plunge and buying a road bike. If you've got big knobblies on your bike at the moment, they do look a bit strange at first, but after a few weeks you don't even notice any more. Although it is a bit of a pain changing tyres regularly to do some off roading at the weekend etc, it is all very do-able. I went for the 26X1.5 City Jets with no problems. You probably can go thinner, but you may want to check the spec of your wheels to make sure.

Link to Schwalbe City Jets


----------



## billflat12 (27 May 2011)

+1 for 26" Schwalbe City Jets, Used these myself on a MTB , good for the price , 26" Schwalbe Marathons are more ideal but more expensive , both run quieter & smoother and offer more puncture protection than most MTB tyres so useful for city/roads etc. , main difference using a mountain bike over a hybrid is that gearing would be lower so overall top speed will be less, climbing and acceleration is easier due to the smaller 26" wheels & lower ratios , if you have a spare back wheel you could always fit a road cassette , Main difference is the larger front chainring Typically 44T on MTB and 52T on road bike.


----------



## smithy92 (27 May 2011)

Hi Blue Scouser,

Have you considered specialised armadillo's? I've been running them on my MTB for road use for a year or so and absolutely no complaints and as they are kevlar re-enforced i've yet to have a puncture ( touch wood ).


----------



## billflat12 (27 May 2011)

Oh No !! hope this dosn,t turn into yet another armadillo v marathon debate !!! , specialized armadillo's are in the same league as marathons but in my experience tougher to get back on the rim again,


----------



## smithy92 (28 May 2011)

Haha i'm not biased. Not had any trouble getting them back on, but then again i swap them often enough that maybe they are more supple now?


----------



## hotmetal (30 May 2011)

+1 for CityJets, pumped up to the maximum recommended pressure as per sidewall.

It's just the hassle factor of changing tyres every time you fancy going out for a ride. You may find the extra PITA of swapping tyres means that you ride less at weekends. I know it adds up to extra ££ but you might be better off going for a second set of wheels. Of course, this then adds the cost of a cassette and possibly discs, but is probably worthwhile if you want to ride most weekends as well as to work and back.


----------



## _aD (30 May 2011)

I firmly agree with the Specialized Armadillos - done a few thousand miles on them, on and off-road, and nay a puncture in sight!


----------



## ACS (31 May 2011)

Another vote for city jets.


----------



## Norm (31 May 2011)

Steve H said:


> I ran with Schwalbe City Jets on my mtb for a fair bit of time, before taking the plunge and buying a road bike.


Almost +1, in that I have an old rigid MTB with City Jets but I put them on after getting the road bike. A good combo and more than capable of handling the 20 mile commute in (almost) all weathers during the winter.


----------



## gb155 (9 Jun 2011)

Blue Scouser85 said:


> other than it seeming pretty wrong in a kind of ethical way, for cycling to work during the week what tyres are best to put on my MTB?
> 
> I don't want to wear the knobbles down, plus speed loss with knobbles on road can be a fair bit



I used City Jets, much better than the more pricey stuff, quick rolling and one puncture per 8 weeks on average (Good for where I rode)


----------

